# cleaning up poop in the back yard



## jboboxer (Jul 9, 2009)

What do most people do to clean up poop from the backyard? A few people I know use the pooper scooper. I keep trying different things, but the smell makes me start to vomit, so I'm having problems with it.

A friend of mine told me he gets water and sprays it down as much as possible, which I started to do and it seemed to do the trick, but I only have a puppy. I'm wondering about the smell and also if I have a dog that eats a lot of grass, I'm thinking it won't be healthy.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Grass really isn't healthy to eat I've heard. So I would stop your dog from doing that, I think the pooper scooper is the best way to go as it's so much easier. If you have a problem with the smell, maybe you can buy a mask or hold your breath as you're picking it up. Hope that helps.


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

I use a pooper scooper type thing that is a little rake and like a pan on with a handle . . . Pick up once or twice a week into a garbage bag and throw it away. When we have our own house I want to buy or make a dog poop compost type thing.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

I use little plastic bags, we keep them on a roll outside, and then whenever they go, we pick it up, seal the bag, and toss it into a little container (under the deck, because I don't like seeing it..) It keeps the smell at bay, and then once a week on garbage day we empty it into the big garbage in the garage.


----------



## Lil Red Express (Jan 18, 2009)

I live where its very hot for about 5 months of the year and the next day it's usually dry as a bone . I use a regular garden shovel and put it into a 8 liter garbage pail lined with odor absorbing bags . It's when the wet season comes and it doesn't dry out ,that's when its fun


----------



## Alosmom (Aug 7, 2009)

I used a little rake and shovel that i got from the pet store. I clean mine up every day. I put it in a bag and then in the garbage can it goes. I know some days i don't like the smell but it has to be done.

And for the dog eatting grass it helps if they have a up set tummy. That is the only time that mine will eat grass.


----------



## scropper (May 26, 2009)

i don't think it smells as bad if you wait a day or so for it to dry up. it's also easier to pick up off the grass if it's not wet. i just use plastic grocery bags. i stick my hand in one like a glove and pick it up. always wash my hands afterward (just fyi lol).


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

I tried hosing the poop down, and that just killed all my grass and had flies buzzing around my yard. So I just hold my breath, pick up the poop, toss it, and then hose down the spot so it doesn't stink up the yard.

My friend told me about some sort of spray you could use to dry the poop up so it's easier to pick up, but I can't remember what it's called (naturally, of course).


----------



## Wynpyp (Sep 19, 2008)

I have a long handled scoop and pan set that we got at the pet store. They also had the rake and pan set but I opted for the scoop type one. Works great and you don't have to bend over and get a nose full of stench... until we go to put it in the poop bucket lol!


----------



## erway (Jun 15, 2008)

I use this pooper scopper type of thing that you hook a regular plastic grocery store bag around the back. When you scoop the poop, it just falls into the bag. It is kind of like this one, but has little knobbies on the sides to wrap the bag handles around and attach to the scooper. Then I seal that bag and put it in another sealed bag and in the trash it goes. I have been seriously considering one of those doggie dooley things though.


----------



## Wynpyp (Sep 19, 2008)

The Doggie Dooley system does look good. I am thinking about one of those as well.

This a pic that shows the poop scooper that I use...The pic is cut a little,the handles are much longer.


----------



## emily445455 (Apr 8, 2008)

I use plastic bags from the grocery store.

I learned this very quickly when I worked at a daycare......Breathe through your mouth!!!!


----------



## jboboxer (Jul 9, 2009)

emily445455 said:


> I use plastic bags from the grocery store.
> 
> I learned this very quickly when I worked at a daycare......Breathe through your mouth!!!!


Aren't you eating it then   
Something about having that now on your breath


----------



## jboboxer (Jul 9, 2009)

erway said:


> I use this pooper scopper type of thing that you hook a regular plastic grocery store bag around the back. When you scoop the poop, it just falls into the bag. It is kind of like this one, but has little knobbies on the sides to wrap the bag handles around and attach to the scooper. Then I seal that bag and put it in another sealed bag and in the trash it goes. I have been seriously considering one of those doggie dooley things though.


What is the the doogie dooley system? It's just a container you drop the stuff in and add water or I'm not sure I understand the system?










This is almost exactly what I have now as well and it makes picking up the poop really hard, especially if it's slightly wet and it's hard to get it off as well.


----------



## Andie (Jun 4, 2009)

All the methods stated above are fine except for when your dog does a poop of the kind that we like to call a Mr whippy!!
This is the kind that loooks like its coming right out of a ice ceam machine and if it was cream in colour you could just stick a flake on top and it would look like the genuine article.
Now I still dont know of any easy method of picking this up in its entirity,in fact I usually resort to pulling up the grass from the roots to try and get it all.
I just hope that as molly gets older(she's 20 weeks now) we get fewer and fewer Mr Whippies!!!


----------



## croll326 (Jul 25, 2009)

Right now I just use a small garden shovel to pick it up and put it in a grocery bag. I am going to make my own doggy septic system with a garbage can. You can find many ways to do this with an online search. Basically you need a hole and can fill it with septic system treatment and water. You should be good to go. It wont work in the winter unless you dig below the frost line.


----------



## Wynpyp (Sep 19, 2008)

Andie said:


> All the methods stated above are fine except for when your dog does a poop of the kind that we like to call a Mr whippy!!
> This is the kind that loooks like its coming right out of a ice ceam machine and if it was cream in colour you could just stick a flake on top and it would look like the genuine article.
> Now I still dont know of any easy method of picking this up in its entirity,in fact I usually resort to pulling up the grass from the roots to try and get it all.
> I just hope that as molly gets older(she's 20 weeks now) we get fewer and fewer Mr Whippies!!!


LOL when Bayne has that problem, we just use the hose. I used to try to pick it up too but realized that I wasn't really getting it all anyways


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

wow, I feel like such a slacker after reading all of your posts! I have never ONCE hosed down a poop. 

The dogs always go around the perimeter of the yard so there is not much chance of stepping in it, so we only pick it up before we mow or if people are coming over and we will be in the back yard. Sooo about once a week or so. But the yard doesn't stink. Are some dog's poops that stinky that it stinks up the yard even after 15 minutes or so?  

Anyway, i use a grocery bag on each hand, pick up with one, toss in the other, double bag and toss it in the garbage can outside.


----------



## jboboxer (Jul 9, 2009)

MyCharlie said:


> wow, I feel like such a slacker after reading all of your posts! I have never ONCE hosed down a poop.
> 
> The dogs always go around the perimeter of the yard so there is not much chance of stepping in it, so we only pick it up before we mow or if people are coming over and we will be in the back yard. Sooo about once a week or so. But the yard doesn't stink. Are some dog's poops that stinky that it stinks up the yard even after 15 minutes or so?
> 
> Anyway, i use a grocery bag on each hand, pick up with one, toss in the other, double bag and toss it in the garbage can outside.


Might depend on the size of your dog. If you have a toy poodle I don't think I'd do much either


----------



## scropper (May 26, 2009)

my puppy had a tummy ache (i think) this morning while i was getting ready for work and went in the house a few times. she never goes # 2 in the house. it smelled so bad it (literally) made my boyfriend sick. he had to go throw up because of the smell. i felt bad for the two of them. two sickies.  sorry that was off topic but someone mentioned bad-smelling poo. lol.


----------



## emily445455 (Apr 8, 2008)

jboboxer said:


> Aren't you eating it then
> Something about having that now on your breath


I just meant for the nasty smell.


----------



## NinaE87 (Aug 13, 2009)

I use biodegradable bags and just throw it away afterwards. Standard plastic bags from the grocery store are really bad for the environment.

It's not really a good idea to rinse poop away with a hose. It gets into the ground and can contaminate local water systems with bacteria. 

Here is some good information on it: http://www.rascodog.com/stories/please-don’t-just-rinse-it-away…/


----------



## StellaKin (Jul 15, 2009)

My dad made a little wood-chipped area in his yard and trained his dogs to go in that spot only. It has a little tiny fence (a foot high, if that) separating it from the yard. With the wood-chips, it makes picking up the poop a little easier. I think he uses a plastic bag to pick it up.

I don't have a yard at the moment, so I cannot train my puppy to go in a spot like my dad. But we use a plastic bag to pick up the poop. As for the smell, Hold your breath and pick it up as fast as possible.


----------



## Adustgerm (Jul 29, 2009)

We built a poop box for our dogs. We staked 4x4s in a large square at the back or the yard. We placed black plastic in the bottom and filled it with sandbox sand. Then we took our dogs out on a leash and if they started to go poo in the yard we would correct them and take them right to the box. We clean it once a week with a pitchfork. They learned really fast.


----------



## daddyd302 (Jun 12, 2009)

I use this scooper that has a bag on it. You pull out the bag, and then open it inside out so it covers the whole scoop. Pick up the poop and tear the bag and seal it and toss it into the garbage. This way I avoid having to constantly clean the scooper. 

Only bad thing is, the bags cost money and it adds up. I usually wait a day or two before picking it up. I'll post a link to it if I can find out what it's called. I got it from Petworld warehouse. I just hold my breath when I scoop it up.

Ok I found it. It's call Skoop-N-Pak, and here's the website for those that want to know about it.

http://www.ourpets.com/products_petzone.html


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

MyCharlie said:


> wow, I feel like such a slacker after reading all of your posts! I have never ONCE hosed down a poop.
> 
> The dogs always go around the perimeter of the yard so there is not much chance of stepping in it, so we only pick it up before we mow or if people are coming over and we will be in the back yard. Sooo about once a week or so. But the yard doesn't stink. Are some dog's poops that stinky that it stinks up the yard even after 15 minutes or so?
> 
> Anyway, i use a grocery bag on each hand, pick up with one, toss in the other, double bag and toss it in the garbage can outside.


This sounds like me but, I do hold my nose when I pick it up. I have one newspaper bag over one hand for picking up and I put it into a plastic grocery bag then tie it closed and throw in the outside trash barrel.


----------



## jboboxer (Jul 9, 2009)

it seems dry poop doesn't bother me, especially the smell when handling it compared to softer poop. I'm not sure how long it takes to get hard.

I was told that feeding raw food turns it white and doesn't smell that much at all.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Nov 8, 2007)

I let it dry out a little before I pick it up with the rake and scoop. I clean up the yard every other day. I have a little garbage can that I put the stuff in. I take that to the curb once a month. 

I did buy a doggie dooley. We just haven't had the time to install it. The only thing with a dooley is if you live in the part of the country were it gets cold in the winter you cannot use your dooley. The enzymes can't "eat" when it's below 45 degrees. Here in Wisconsin it gets cold, so would only be able to use it for 3 seasons of the year. 

We just have to get our butts in gear and get it installed. I think it's a great idea and I think the garbage man would like it better if we didn't put the poo bucket on the curb any more!


----------

